# Dots on macaron shells



## macaron (Feb 14, 2013)

photo.JPG




__
macaron


__
Feb 25, 2014








I have encountered another problem with macarons (see picture) for some reason I have been baking macaron shells with dark dots on them (no matter which kinda of colour I use to dye the shell) . when they are sitting to dry it looks kinda white and wet. when it's done baking and left to cool the dots slowly appeared again and if I poke it it's soft and can poke through is it the pinch of salts I added in or the sugar or almond flour or colour? I am pretty sure I didn't drop any water on the shells please help Thankssss alot


----------



## goldilocks (May 21, 2013)

I used to get those on mine, and it was when they were ever so slightly undercooked. Have you tried cooking them for a tiny bit longer?

Goldi


----------



## macaron (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi goldi. Thanks for replying 

Yes tried 12 mins 13 14 15 16 mins and at 16 mins it started to brown.. Mmmm ... So I dun know what's going on


----------



## dillbert (Jul 2, 2008)

you did not post a recipe, but the "spots before your eyes" is typically from un- / in- completely dissolved sugar.

you can try the same weight of super-fine or even 10X


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Dilbert hit the nail on the head.

Did you switch brands of 10X ?

If not did your 10X switch formulas?

In any case when I have this problem (sometimes simple icings with a saturated color will do this) I sift and sift and sift.

Then sift again lol.

Even if there is no remainder that I can see all this sifting will help.

mimi


----------

